# Algae growth



## Corey Hoff (Jan 8, 2008)

Can anyone explain to me why algae seems to attack some plants, and not others. I am battling a nutrient inbalance (in the process of switching over to dry ferts) and I got a bloom of hair algae (I think) The weird thing is that it has almost taken over my Scarlet temple, but does not seem to be adhering to the Moneywort directly next to the Scarlet temple. The same thing with my Myrio, it takes over the Red myrio, but not the Green myrio.

Someone suggested cutting the bottom off a 20 oz. pop bottle covering the plant and injecting it with Exel. Has anybody ever done this? If so, how long do you leave the Exel in there, and will teh Scarlet temple survive it? I khnow from experience that Anacaris does not fair so well with Exel.


----------

